# Fattie time w/q



## dr rat (May 4, 2019)

im doing a pastrami so I figured I throw a fattie on too.  

Basic breakfast
Bacon, sausage, eggs, green chili’s, onions and cheese


----------



## dr rat (May 4, 2019)

Pulled after about 3 hours temp about 175


----------



## Winterrider (May 4, 2019)

Fatties sounds and looks delicious. Nicely done...


----------



## dr rat (May 4, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 4, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2019)

DR, Your fatty looks like perfection !


----------

